# Felt like doing this



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

A bit of a Gift art i drawn for DramaQueen for being the best moderator  i may not have the best skills in drawing especially betta fish, i did it anyways :lol: and a little celebration for being in this forum for an Entire year :-D
yippee here's the pic XD i hope you like:


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks awesome! Are you going to color it or?


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

That's an amazing drawing! You have real talent.

Oh, and happy one-year anniversary!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG that drawing is awesome!! I love it! Thank you! 
And congrats on your 1 year anniversary. We hope to have you here for many more years to come!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Really great drawing, you have skills!


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful. When I draw betta fish they either look like sharks or something my friend calls, "rocket fish" lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Fantastic drawing!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks all of you cx i never knew so many people cared (XD) and your welcome DQ :-D
I'm good at sketching and stuff, but not in coloring o.o"'" my coloring would make this into a disaster and the fish i drew for dq was white XD lol so i didn't really need to color


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

DQ is the best and that drawing is excellent!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks Leeniex :-D and i agree X333


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I showed it to my mom and she loves it!


----------



## zoobekka (Jul 29, 2012)

Really excellent work!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awww I'm glad she does DQ ^-^ and thanks Zoobekka


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I died.

*self pinches*

ok, I'm not dead, it's too pretty! so its so pretty I would die for it?! XD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

XDD thanks little leaf, it was also some testing if i could still draw betta's since i haven't drawn them in like 5 months or something XP since i'm a low active user ^^;


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> XDD thanks little leaf, it was also some testing if i could still draw betta's since i haven't drawn them in like 5 months or something XP since i'm a low active user ^^;



you can draw way better than me, I'm a complete fail ^^'


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well my drawings when i began drawing betta's are a fail, pic (it's horrible xc) :


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, cute!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that was my first digital drawing of a betta fish XC it looks strange o.o"""


----------

